
How France fell out of love with Minitel - J3L2404
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/how-france-fell-out-of-love-with-minitel-7831816.html
======
smoyer
C'est la vie

I'd actually call the Minitel terminals a success from the description in the
article. A technology that lasted 30 years is pretty rare in the computing
world and if you think about it, they outlasted some pretty amazing companies.

